# 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2009)

*3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]


----------



## Naennon (6. Dezember 2009)

*3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

kauft eigentlich "noch" jemand diese 3DFX Shirts?

ist langsam gut glaube ich


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

"So Powerfull its kind of rediculous"

Hmm wir wärs mit nem Bench: HD 5870 gegen ne Voodoo 5 5000?
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Voodoo wirklich so powerfull ist. 

Langsam könntet ihr diesen 3DFX-Hype imo wirklich mal lassen. 3DFX ist weg, es wird niemals wieder kehren, lasst sie in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

So what? Elvis is auch tot und wird niemals wiederkehren


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich finde einen riesigen "Ich bin wichtig" Button interessanter.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> So what? Elvis is auch tot und wird niemals wiederkehren



Ja aber dessen Musik war so grauenhaft, dass man sie für immer als abschreckendes Beispiel in Errinerung behalten sollte. Da sich aber so langsam immer weniger an ihn errinnern, hat man uns Tokio Hotel gesandt. ^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> "So Powerfull its kind of rediculous"
> 
> Hmm wir wärs mit nem Bench: HD 5870 gegen ne Voodoo 5 5000?
> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Voodoo wirklich so powerfull ist.
> ...



Kram du mal lieber eine Radeon 64DDR vor und lass die gegen die Voodoo 5 5000 antreten. Dann merkst du evtl. was mit dem Spruch gemeint ist. Wobei die Voodoo 5 5000 auch erstmal beschafft werden muss

Mal schaun, evtl. schlage ich diesmal zu, allerdings wäre mir ein Poloshirt lieber.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Das Beschaffen der Göttin wäre bei der PCGH ja nicht das Problem. PCGH_Raff hat ja eine in seinem Barton-PC


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Wenn Voodoo_Freak wirklich eine V5 5000 (und nicht etwa 5500) meint, dann ist das schon relativ schwer, denn die Karte ist seltener als die V5 6000.  Dabei handelt es sich bei der V5 5000 nur um eine beim Speicher beschnittene 5500 ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

damn^^

Tante Edith: NOCH seltener?^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ja, noch seltener. Von den Dingern sind 15 bekannte Exemplare weltweit im Umlauf: Die Weltweite Voodoo 5 5000 und 6000 Liste und Zusammenfassung von Infos - 3dfx - VoodooAlert - let´s get loud – bei den 6000-ern sind's immerhin "satte" 67 (funktionierende).

Noch besser ist's bei Rampage-Prototypen (DirectX 8 von 3dfx). Davon gibt's sage und schreibe 2.  Und angeblich ist einer nicht funktionsfähig. Der andere liegt beim Sammler Gary Donovan, den ich deswegen eh nochmal fragen wollte ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der andere liegt beim Sammler Gary Donovan, den ich deswegen eh nochmal fragen wollte ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Mach ihm doch einen netten Preis, mit dem Hinweis, dass Crysis eh nicht darauf laufen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hehe, der weiß genau, was er da besitzt.  Das Ding hat einen extrem hohen ideellen Wert, der sich nicht so recht in €uronen beziffern lässt ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn Voodoo_Freak wirklich eine V5 5000 (und nicht etwa 5500) meint, dann ist das schon relativ schwer, denn die Karte ist seltener als die V5 6000.  Dabei handelt es sich bei der V5 5000 nur um eine beim Speicher beschnittene 5500 ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Genau die meine ich, davon hat ja Thunderstorm auch gesprochen. Scheinbar hat es so mancher nicht so richtig mit den Modellen von 3dfx, beschwert sich aber über die Berichterstattung seitens PCGH.


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Also wenn ich die Whal zwischen einer 5000 und einer 6000 hätte würde icht trotzdem die 6000 nehmen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Kram du mal lieber eine Radeon 64DDR vor und lass die gegen die Voodoo 5 5000 antreten. Dann merkst du evtl. was mit dem Spruch gemeint ist. Wobei die Voodoo 5 5000 auch erstmal beschafft werden muss
> 
> Mal schaun, evtl. schlage ich diesmal zu, allerdings wäre mir ein Poloshirt lieber.



Wer auf ein Shirt einen solchen Spruch draufhaut, sollte ihn auch auf die aktuelle Zeit beziehen.  Anders sähe es aus, wenn die Shirts schon 9 Jahre irgendwo auf Lager gelegen hätten.


----------



## CHICOLORES (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wer auf ein Shirt einen solchen Spruch draufhaut, sollte ihn auch auf die aktuelle Zeit beziehen.  Anders sähe es aus, wenn die Shirts schon 9 Jahre irgendwo auf Lager gelegen hätten.



omg

und den mauerfall sollte man auch nimmer feiern weil er ja auch schon über 20 jahre zurück liegt ... und Geburtstagskarten die nicht "Es ist ein Junge/Mädchen" draufstehn haben sowieso, die sind ja auch nimmer aktuell und sowieso .... lol warum gibt es überhaupt ne vergangenheit? Ist das alles schon vorbei

traurige aussage


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



CHICOLORES schrieb:


> omg
> 
> und den mauerfall sollte man auch nimmer feiern weil er ja auch schon über 20 jahre zurück liegt ... und Geburtstagskarten die nicht "Es ist ein Junge/Mädchen" draufstehn haben sowieso, die sind ja auch nimmer aktuell und sowieso .... lol warum gibt es überhaupt ne vergangenheit? Ist das alles schon vorbei
> 
> traurige aussage



Du willst historische Ereignisse wie den Mauerfall auf eine Stufe mit einem Stück Elektroschrott stellen? 
Ich habe noch nie die Veröffentlichung irgendeiner Hardware gefeiert, ganz gleich von wem sie stammte. Du etwa? 

Was würdest du sagen, wenn heute noch jemand eine 9800 Pro als super powerfull deklariert? Mein erster Gedanke wäre: "Media-Markt-Opfer?"


----------



## Xylezz (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was würdest du sagen, wenn heute noch jemand eine 9800 Pro als super powerfull deklariert? Mein erster Gedanke wäre: "Media-Markt-Opfer?"




Meiner wäre "Stimmt, damals echt ein hammer Stück Hardware."
Denn im Gegensatz zu DIR ist mir auch bewusst auf welche Zeit sich so ein Spruch bezieht.

Aber weißt du was ich denke wenn ich dein Geschwafel da lese? OMG Bild-Opfer.


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*

3DFX kann nur jemand beurteilen , der sie nicht hatte und sich eine einbaute ! Einfach der Hammer. Da kam keiner mit weder Nv noch At . ´3DFX ist an seinem Perfektionismus gestorben, wollten immer noch bessere Sachen raus bringen statt erstmal den Mainstream zu beglücken .
Bleiben deshalb im Olymp , the rest shut up.....


PS: was hat Dummheit der Menschen für einen Vorteil gegenüber der Erungenschaft der Technik ? Staaten vergehen , Technik schreitet voran !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 neue 3dfx-Shirts + neues Admin-Shirt zum Einführungspreis verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Aber weißt du was ich denke wenn ich dein Geschwafel da lese? OMG Bild-Opfer.



Zwei Beleidigungen in einer Zeile. Das sagt doch einiges über deine geistige Reife aus. Da weiß man gleich, woran man ist.


----------

